# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  شرح لتحميل التعاريف لجميع أجهزة سيمنس من الموقع الرسمي

## yassin55

*  يسعدني ويشرفني أخواني الغالين  
بأن اشرح لكم طريقة تحميل التعاريف من الموقع الرسمي لشركة لـ SIEMENS     
لجميع الأجهزة المحموله الـ ( لاب توب ) بجميع مواصفاتها وموديلاتها  
وهنا أخواني سوف أقوم بشرح تحميل التعريف من الموقع        نبدأ على بركة لله تعالى  شرح معرفة مواصفات جهازك   لمعرفة مواصفات وموديل  جهازك نوع الـ SIEMENS    ستجد في الجهاز من الخلف ( استكر لاصق ) كما هو موضح بالصوره     اسف لعدم تمكني من وضع صوره إستكر ومن يوجد لديه من اخواني الكرام 
صوره فلا يبخل على أخوانه لطرحها لنا لتعم الفائده     شرح تحميل التعريفات من الموقع الرسمي  
اضغط على الرابط التالي للدخول للموقع لشركة ( SIEMENS )  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وسوف تفتح لك الصفحه التاليه للموقع أدخل معلومات جهازك                                           أتمنى إني وفقت أخواني الغالين في الطرح والشرح 
دمتم سالمين    
منقول للأهمية*

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

